# SUGAR!! It's good for you.



## Flea (Mar 5, 2011)

I have officially seen the error of my ways.  

Ice cream social anyone?  :fanboy:


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 5, 2011)

All that time I wasted cooking food for my kids! Silly me.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 5, 2011)

Now we drug kids who act like this....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2011)

And you all laughed when I said I had 56 cases of Pepsi with real sugar in my hallway....


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 5, 2011)

Reminds me of a milk commercial.

One day everyone will see the error of their ways with that as well...


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 6, 2011)

SensibleManiac said:


> Reminds me of a milk commercial.
> 
> One day everyone will see the error of their ways with that as well...


 

Ah yes, that insidious Dairy Council pushing milk on unsuspecting children!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Laugh all you want, but if you'll carefully research the milk industry and rbgh as well as the recommended daily allowance for dairy and how the dairy industry has pushed to increase the rda of dairy products for alterior motives, you'll see similar marketing and similar health consequences as with this sugar ad.


----------



## crushing (Mar 6, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> And you all laughed when I said I had 56 cases of Pepsi with real sugar in my hallway....



The HFCS industry is changing the name of their product to "corn sugar" and don't be surprised if soon you see one of their ads stating that "sugar is sugar."

http://www.cornsugar.com/



> *If high fructose corn syrup is simply sugar made from corn, why dont you just call it corn sugar?*
> The Corn Refiners Association has petitioned the U.S. Food and Drug Administration asking that manufacturers have the option of using corn sugar as an alternate name for high fructose corn syrup on product labels because corn sugar more accurately describes the composition of the ingredient. For more information, please see our Fact Sheet on Corn Sugar and our Press Release. You can also download the Petition.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 6, 2011)

corn syrup, corn sugar, either way they can piss off.

When I want corn, I get it on the cob slathered in butter salt n pepper.


----------

